# Gators and yaks?



## ErikGibb (Sep 26, 2016)

Have any you guys had any problems with the gators messing with you while fishing in your kayak?


----------



## Stump06 (Sep 26, 2016)

I've been down to fargo fishing at steven foster state park and in Billies lake they can get a little scary when you're reeling in a fish. Those mudfish splash a lot and i guess they got used to that meaning its dinner time. 

Me and my uncle were fishing down there last year and i had about a 12-13 footer coming to me bc i had a fish on. After i landed my fish he turned and headed toward my uncle since he was fighting a fish. He had to whack him with a paddle before he'd leave 

Other than that i've never had a problem with them and i've fished down there a good bit and will continue to do so. I think the problem happens when folks feed them, then they get to associating people with food and that has the  potential for a dangerous situation. Just give them their space and they do the same to you


----------



## jcarleto (Sep 26, 2016)

Mostly, you don't mess with them, they don't mess with you.  They will go after top-water lures and fish splashing around on the surface.  So, don't fish around them and don't play with them using your top water lures!

The only ones that get ugly are nesting females.  You see a good-sized gator in the reeds near or on the bank acting like it is hiding...give it some room.  Lots of room.

Give them space and they will leave you alone.


----------



## 61BelAir (Sep 26, 2016)

I've fished around them for years from a john boat and a canoe, but this year was the first time from a kayak.   They seem to be a little curious about the kayaks and come closer.   The main place I fish has a pair that I'd guess are around 10'   (nose to eyes looks to be at least 12" apart).   They were acting kinda funny back around early June.   Perhaps mating season, but I'd have thought they would do that earlier in the spring.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 27, 2016)

In my experience, they prefer to keep their distance. Never had one bother me.


----------



## boatbuilder (Sep 28, 2016)

I never had a problem with gators when fishing from my yak or a canoe. A couple of times I did Get closer than I meant to big ones by surprise and they just slid into the water.

I guess if anyone did have a bad experience with a gator in their yak they probably would not be around to type about it. 

So take this for what it is worth.


----------



## Water Swat (Sep 28, 2016)

We used to wade the lake in Myakka state Park in Southwest Florida as young kids growing up. Lots of Gators and like someone else said, the only time it got a little dicey was when you hooked a mudfish and they got to flopping on the water. But as 13 - 14 year old boys we never thought anything about it.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 28, 2016)

They say a gator doesn't want to attack anything bigger than them.  (length)
Just get a longer yak.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 29, 2016)

I was in my sneakboat(7.5ft) shellcracker fishing on santee cooper some years back.  Had a big gator that was either going to breed me or eat me follow me 1/2 mile out into the main lake.  My little trolling motor was on high and he was swimming right along behind me.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Oct 5, 2016)

I plan on doing an Okeefenokee (SP?) trip in 2017.  So, I hope the gators don't mess with you.


----------



## boatbuilder (Oct 5, 2016)

mdgreco191 said:


> I plan on doing an Okeefenokee (SP?) trip in 2017.  So, I hope the gators don't mess with you.



That is a fun trip. Don't worry about the gators. They should not bother you. Are you going across it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 5, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> They say a gator doesn't want to attack anything bigger than them.  (length)
> Just get a longer yak.





I wouldn`t put a lot of faith in that.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Oct 6, 2016)

mdgreco191 said:


> I plan on doing an Okeefenokee (SP?) trip in 2017.  So, I hope the gators don't mess with you.




You my friend have to worry about pythons on that trip.  Their finding them around 16 feet now.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 6, 2016)

I kayak on Eufaula and have found that sometimes the smaller ones  will pop up kinda close out of curiosity but the really large ones will keep there distance as long as you keep yours.Growing up in S. Georgia gators were just a part of life,gators have a natural tendency to want to stay away from man, it's when they lose this fear that they become dangerous, the worst possible thing people can do is feed them.To answer the question,no I leave them alone and they leave me alone.


----------



## mattuga (Oct 6, 2016)

Just don't do it in the dark.  I made the mistake of paddling in on a GA impoundment in the canal and the eyes looking at me at 5am in the morning 15' away was terrifying.  2 mistakes that day - 1 mistake was paddling amongst the gators in the dark and the other was duck hunting public land in GA.


----------



## jocko755 (Oct 6, 2016)

I fished the St. Johns among gators in a kayak.  Usually they leave you alone.  I have had them follow my topwater or follow a caught fish right to the side of the kayak and that is disturbing,  but no other issues.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 6, 2016)

Don't be overly concerned  with the gators just be aware of your surroundings. You only go around once make the most of it.If a gator gets too close to me I'm gonna break my paddle over its head.I worry more about stepping on a old snapper turtles head or cotton mouth than a gator.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Oct 7, 2016)

boatbuilder said:


> That is a fun trip. Don't worry about the gators. They should not bother you. Are you going across it?



Haven't decided what exactly we are going to do just yet, but have decided that is the destination.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Oct 7, 2016)

KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> You my friend have to worry about pythons on that trip.  Their finding them around 16 feet now.



That is what the 9mm will be for! 

Just kidding.  I don't want to even see one of those boogers.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 29, 2016)

here is a video i put together a few weeks ago with some simple tips on gator safety. hope it helps!


----------



## blindhog (Dec 29, 2016)

Good video on fishing around gators


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 29, 2016)

blindhog said:


> Good video on fishing around gators



Yes,good point about not feeding the gators.Them gators down in the swamp have figured out that when they see a fisherman and hear a splash it's time to eat.Gators are naturally  inquisitive and when they hear a splash they might come to investigate,especially  true where humans are interacting with them on a regular basis.I have found that gators  in  more remote areas are way more cautious around humans,try their best to avoid you and have a fear of man, when the gator looses this fear it becomes  really problematic ,gators have really small brains and operate entirely on instinct.l first fished  Billy's Lake 40 years ago catching jack and warmouth and it was the same way back then,hook a fish and get it in the boat as fast as you can.In a more remote setting they will not try to bull rush your fish.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Dec 29, 2016)

Don't fool yourself into thinking gators won't kill and eat humans, It happens. But, you do things on a daily bases that are a whole lot more likely to get you killed. I've been around them all my life without any problems but I understand the risks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2016)

Ohoopee Tusker said:


> Don't fool yourself into thinking gators won't kill and eat humans, It happens. But, you do things on a daily bases that are a whole lot more likely to get you killed. I've been around them all my life without any problems but I understand the risks.





Yep.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 29, 2016)

Ohoopee Tusker said:


> Don't fool yourself into thinking gators won't kill and eat humans, It happens. But, you do things on a daily bases that are a whole lot more likely to get you killed. I've been around them all my life without any problems but I understand the risks.



trust me, there is no "taking for granted" here. i fully understand their power and the danger. having harvested a good pile of them it really opened my eyes a bit. i realize i share the top of the food chain with several critters.


----------



## THig (Dec 30, 2016)

Great video and excellent info. Thanks for sharing.
I have been curious of wading/float tube fly fishing with the possibility of gators in the water. Brings back the fear of swimming after watching Jaws back in the day! lol


----------

